# WAGO-FBC-Update, wo zum download verfügbar?



## Mr.Spok (6 Februar 2015)

Hallo ich möchte auf eine 750-881 die Firmware neu aufspielen,
wo finde ich o.g. Programm und die entsprechenden Firmware-Files?

MfG

Jan


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (6 Februar 2015)

Hallo Mr.Spok,

schreib bitte eine Anfrage an den Support (support@wago.com), dort bekommst du die aktuelle Firmware sowie WAGO-FBC-Update um diese auf den Controller zu übertragen.
Das Wago USB-Service-Kabel ist für diesen Vorgang notwendig.


----------



## lord2k3 (6 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Eine aktuelle Firmware und das entsprechende Uploadtool gibts per Anfrage an support@wago.com.

Gruß
Lord2k3


----------



## riesermauf (7 Februar 2015)

Hallo
wie lautet die aktuelle Firmware Version für die 750-881 (bei mir Firmware revision 01.03.10 (04).

MfG


----------



## lord2k3 (7 Februar 2015)

Aktuell ist derzeit FW07.

Gruß
Lord2k3


----------

